# Euro Plate Installed



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Happy Easter

Hacked an oem US holder to accommodate the Euro plate from Wolfsburg Germany (off my 2016 VW Golf Wagon). 

Looks sporty as heck in my opinion. 

Other fun and unique projects on the horizon...


































































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Sold the Cruze and removed the Euro plate. If anyone wants the modified front plate holder just let me know. You can have it for $20 shipped. 

Other items for sale: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/fs-parting-out-2018-cruze-diesel-hatchback-oem-goodies.244125/


----------

